# Específicas del objeto del contrato



## Won-Won

_Específicas del objeto del contrato_: ¿Según ustedes cómo se puede traducir esto al italiano?

¿puede ser "Specifiche dell'oggetto del contratto"?

No hay muchos resultados en gugle  pero no sabría de qué modo resolver esta duda...

Les agradezco infinitamente!


----------



## Necsus

¿De qu*é* se *h*abla?


----------



## otherwise

¡Hola! ¿Podrías darnos más contexto?


----------



## Won-Won

Se trata de un contrato. Desafortunadamente mi pregunta concierne al título de una cláusula y no tengo más contexto... lo siento!


----------



## otherwise

Vale, entonces para mí en italiano la traducción es la siguiente:

Condizioni (_o_ caratteristiche) del contratto


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría  "[Carattersitiche] specifiche dell'oggetto del contratto"

Lo de características o algo similar está implícito y lo importante es que se habla del objeto del contrato.


----------



## honeyheart

Considero que lo correcto en castellano sería "*especificaciones* del objeto del contrato".


P.D.: Corrección de unos descuidos :


Necsus said:


> ¿De qué se *h*abla?


----------



## Necsus

Acc... Grazie, Honey! Colpa del nuovo software di Bulletin!  Vado a correggere... (però ho fatto copia-incolla del punto interrogativo rovesciato all'inizio, visto?)


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Considero que lo correcto en castellano sería "*especificaciones* del objeto del contrato".


Yo creo que "específicas" no se refiere a especificaciones -Que serían cláusulas *concretas* del contrato en concreto- si no a las cláusulas comunes a todos los contratos de ese tipo y que sirven para establecer las premisas del mismo: De qué clase de contrato se trata, en calidad de qué aparece cada una de las partes (Personas o entidades)


----------



## Geviert

_Specifiche _se usa en el caso de descripciones técnicas. En estos casos (o mejor dicho, en el derecho italiano), se usan términos más esplícitos como _condizioni, termini, modi_  (el _oggetto _es obligatorio).


----------



## 0scar

_Específicas_ es un adjetivo.


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> _Específicas_ es un adjetivo.


 En este caso no: se habla (en italiano) del sustantivo femenino (plural _le specifiche_).


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> ... se usan términos más e*x*plícitos como _condizioni, termini, modi_  (el _oggetto _es obligatorio).


Attenzione! 



Geviert said:


> En este caso no: se habla (en italiano) del sustantivo femenino (plural _le specifiche_).


Oscar se refiere al "específicas" del título del thread.



Necsus said:


> (però ho fatto copia-incolla del punto interrogativo rovesciato all'inizio, visto?)


Bravissimo.


----------



## Geviert

Gracias Honey, yo me refiero a mi respuesta (notar paréntesis).


----------



## honeyheart

Geviert said:


> Gracias Honey, yo me refiero a mi respuesta (notar paréntesis).


Por eso.  Yo digo: ¿por qué usar un sustantivo en la traducción cuando el original tiene un adjetivo?


----------



## Neuromante

"Específicas" aquí, o es un sustantivo -Jerga jurídica- o es un adjetivo sustantivado.


----------



## honeyheart

También existe la posibilidad de que sea un listado, algo así:


_Cláusulas.

- Generales del acuerdo contractual.
...
- Específicas del objeto del contrato.
..._


En este caso, tendríamos en sus respectivos incisos a "generales" y a "específicas" como adjetivos del sustantivo "cláusulas"  del título del apartado.


----------



## Neuromante

Ya puse arriba mi opinión (No en el último comentario, más arriba)
Creo que se refiere a las relativas a cada tipo de contrato concreto: Las "específicas" de cada modalidad que siempre se repiten y no aparecen en otros tipos. Serían exactamente lo contrario de lo que tú has puesto: 





> _Cláusulas.     __- Específicas del objeto del contrato._


Tú te refieres a los datos referentes a cosas como el número de horas (Si fuera un contrato de trabajo) o el puesto que se desempeñaría. A cosas que variarían de un contrato de trabajo a otro
Yo me refiero al párrafo donde aparece los datos del contratante, el que lleva los del empleado, cláusulas de rescisión acordes (Y obligatorias) a la ley. A cosas que no aparecerían en un contrato de alquiler, por ejemplo, y que en uno de trabajo serían siempre iguales.


Creo que "específicas" es *el nombre* de esas cláusulas genéricas para cada modalidad en exclusiva.


----------



## Won-Won

Hola, he estado leyendo los comentarios, por los que les agradezco enormemente, creo que debería aclarar una cuestión de que Neuromante ha hablado. 
En primer lugar, el texto es lo que en italiano sería un "appalto". (Quizá esto ayude a aclarar también. Culpa mía por no haberlo indicado antes!)
Ahora bien, el párrafo en cuestión es un subpárrafo (o subcláusula) que forma parte de otro subpárrafo. El párrafo principal se titula "Ejecución del contrato"; el subpárrafo se titula "Derechos y Obligaciones Específicas de las partes del contrato y la cláusula en cuestión está bajo este subpárrafo.
Espero que esto ayude a aclarar la cuestión. De todas maneras, después de pensarlo largo rato, no creo que se trate de un adjetivo ya que en las que la preceden siempre ponen el sujeto (derechos del adjudicatario; obligaciones del adjudicatario; obligaciones generales...)

De nuevo, mil gracias a todos!


----------



## Geviert

> Por eso.  Yo digo: ¿por qué usar un sustantivo en la traducción cuando el original tiene un adjetivo?



En estos casos es importante distinguir entre el sentido lógico del termino (_senso lato_) y la función lógico-_jurídica _del mismo (_sento stretto_). En derecho, lo segundo _nunca o raramente _corresponde a lo primero. Un contrato no es una novela en capítulos. Si se traduce un contrato a partir de su sentido literal ("a orecchio") el traductor se hace co-responsable civilmente: paga y paga (muy) bien el error de traducción (al menos en Alemania, en futuro a nivel UE). Esto es más drástico todavía en el caso de un _appalto_, según precisa Won Won, dado que en estos tipos de contrato (me limito al caso italiano que se pide) se trata de una _obbligazione di risultato _(no _di mezzi_): l'_appaltatore _responde por la obra final (y el traductor por traducir mal lo que este debe ejecutar).


----------



## honeyheart

Aprecio tus apreciaciones, Geviert (valga la redundancia ), pero debo aclarar que yo no soy traductora, participo en estos foros por hobby nomás.



Won-Won said:


> el subpárrafo se titula "Derechos y *Obligaciones Específicas* de las partes del contrato" y la cláusula en cuestión está bajo este subpárrafo.


Por lo que se lee acá, "específicas" son las "obligaciones", ¿no puede ser que en esto se base el título de la cláusula?


----------



## Geviert

Hola Honey,

claro, hago ese comentario en general para quien traduce. En todo caso el rigor es siempre más interesante cuando no hay obligaciones de profesión 

PS. sobre tu pregunta, claro, en la medida que es una cláusula interna, pero como ya afirmó won won son títulos diferentes (también literalmente, si notamos bien). Dependerá del ordenamiento legal de ese contrato si el adjetivo debe entenderse in senso stretto (en jerga jurídica). En este último caso el sentido correcto (casi) siempre es exactamente el más misterioso posible, digámoslo así (y sus efectos reales, los más interesantes). Saludos.


----------

